# Cook County 2014



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Rather than continue tacking on to existing threads, I felt it was time to start a fresh one for Cook. No, I haven't found anything in Cook yet. I took a fishing trip down to Kankakee River State Park on Sunday and things look like they could pop any day down there. Lots of fully opened may apples and blooming spring beauties. I searched an area I had found a few morels before and didn't find any, but I think it's just about time down there. We have two days in the 60's with lots of rain before things cool off a bit this week, but it doesn't look like it's shaping up to be quite as cool as they were originally forecasting. Next weekend in Cook should be realistic.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

I figured its about time down there. I actually found my first morel fishing and camping down at Kankakee State Park. I was going to camp there May 10-12 but not with these temps! Im planning to head out there this Weekend for a day of fishing or Morel hunting which ever goes better lol. Catch anything? how are the Walleye biting? I just got back from a Walleye tournament in Wisconsin Dells but it was high water and the fishing was surprisingly super slow! I know they did a lot better about an hour up North.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

The walleye appear to be at the end of their spawn, so no action there. I did manage to hook one small northern on a Husky Jerk, but that was it. By next weekend your chances will likely be better for morels and walleye.


----------



## jcabbey (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't believe the time is finally here!!! They are here.... very small but they are here.. I am still giddy!!
They were all over the place under this one dead elm this afternoon.
I am new here and I haven't figured out how to post a picture.... for those who don't believe me.
Give the woods some time and let them grow!
I would until this weekend and you should make your hike in the woods more worth while.


----------



## gonners1979 (May 1, 2014)

yeah found 8 little 8 greys in woodford county today i think it just might be a good year after all


----------



## cannont88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I was out today and I didn't find anything......I think a little early yet. Ground was really wet and cold. Need a couple good warm nights. Next weekend should be good.


----------

